# Yamaha THR10 or THR10C??



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

These have been around for a few years now, and, as seems to be the case with modelers, I expect are due for a revamp in the near future. A local store has now dropped the price from 399 to 329, and at that level I am seriously considering one for home/office, as I'm sure any 'new/improved' version (hopefully w/o the bluetooth bells & whistles of the Fender Mustang GTs) will be more... 
The big question is which one -- THR10 or THR10C? I don't use a lot of gain (play mainly alt-country, country rock/blues these days) so automatically ruled out the THR10X. Unfortunately, I can't a/b the 10 & 10C at the same location so would appreciate feedback from those who have experience with both!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2017)

I'd go with with the C, I have the thr10 and like yourself play low gain. I dial everything back, stay mostly on the Lead channel. Awesome practice amp.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback, yeah I'm leaning towards the 10C... 
Anyone else care to contribute to the discussion?


----------



## MarkusV (Sep 24, 2009)

DavidP said:


> Thanks for the feedback, yeah I'm leaning towards the 10C...
> Anyone else care to contribute to the discussion?




I have the C too.
Love that thing. Stick it on the Deluxe setting with everything at noon and some delay. I just moved into a new place and set it up in the living room and last night we jammed a bit- just awesome. Sounds huge and the Neighbours are still happy.
Very touch responsive and may fool you that you're playing a real amp.

Markus


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

To muddle your decision, I owned both at one time and got rid of the C and kept the base model. I am low gain player. Found more useful tones in the base version and I can get my EVH on if needed.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks mud... So, what gave the best clean/low gain on the base model?? Obviously the "Clean" (supposedly a Twin reverb emulation) but wondering about the "Lead" and "Crunch" for getting mild overdriven sounds -- I definitely am not in the Marshall/Boogie camp or anything higher gain...
Guess I'll really have to try both -- looks like a local store will soon be getting in both.


----------



## DVDA (Feb 24, 2018)

If you are set on this amp that's cool, depending on your usage but have a looky here.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

DavidP said:


> Thanks mud... So, what gave the best clean/low gain on the base model?? Obviously the "Clean" (supposedly a Twin reverb emulation) but wondering about the "Lead" and "Crunch" for getting mild overdriven sounds -- I definitely am not in the Marshall/Boogie camp or anything higher gain...
> Guess I'll really have to try both -- looks like a local store will soon be getting in both.


The clean sounds huge with some reverb. I use that and Crunch the most. I'll go to Lead if I feel like some AC/DC but don't generally touch the brit hi or modern settings. 
The 10C sounded good too, but I only ever used the deluxe and class A. The mini and US blues settings were not good IMHO.


----------



## MarkusV (Sep 24, 2009)

The mini and US blues settings work but they need tone tweaking. I use the mini with all tone stack controls at noon. Tweak the gain and volume settings to get desired crunch and fatness.
US blues is a blues jr. Not my fave amp so i will wait for other input

Markus


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Ok, the big A/B test will happen this weekend! I'll submit a report upon completion...


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

I've had the 10a for a couple of years now. Chose it over the c, as I found it more versatile for my playing style. You can always tweak and save the presets (as you can on the c). I mainly use the clean, lead, and crunch channels. I can also plug in my acoustic. It can be surprisingly loud. I have done a gig with a three piece in small room, and it was just fine. I regularly rehearse with my band with it. We keep our volumes well in check though. Trick is to position it as high as you can. Ear level is best. Pointed toward you works well too. I have also recorded with it. The THR series are great sounding.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Got the 10C... 
Gotta say that the clean on the original 10 is simply outstanding -- like playing a BFTR but not having paint peel off the walls!! Don't see much use (for me) for the rest of the settings, however. I'll probably stick to the Deluxe and Class A on the C. Got 30 days to see if it works for me...


----------

